# i know i to alot of water changes ,,,,lol for a good reason,!



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok here she go's iam gettin a little better with plants now mine are still alive growing new shoots and huge white roots, ive pulled a few yellow ones off but dubble have grown back in there place,, my oldes ones must be at least 4-5 week old in my tank i wonder is it the fact that i dont do alot of gravel changes that thay are growing so good?p.s. i think thats crap so far that modooo grass ,, lol or what ever ya call it wont grow under water ,, plus i got a ton of air flowing in my tank think thats helping also?heres a new pic the yellowish on the tops are from the bright light shine n down


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Air bubbles and surface agitation causes a loss of CO2 which is needed for good plant growth. Since plants give off oxygen, you don't need airstones or a lot of surface agitation in a planted tank anyway.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

but for the piranhas sake wouldnt it be better like the more oxygen the better? ya i might unplug the bubble rope i got i just like more action in the tank and the bubbles look groovie under the lights,,lol 
what kinda ferz are recomended? liquid or powder? how bout liquid kelp meal? it seems more natural


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> but for the piranhas sake wouldnt it be better like the more oxygen the better?


To an extent, but the bubbles don't necessarily do a better job than plants or even your filters at O2 exchange. Remove the bubbles and the plants will be able to convert CO2 to O2 more efficiently and as a result grow better. IMO filters are essential, so I can tolerate the CO2 loss...bubble devices are not essential. I would rather have more plants!



> what kinda ferz are recomended? liquid or powder? how bout liquid kelp meal? it seems more natural


I use Seachems liquid line of ferts.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

cueball said:


> but for the piranhas sake wouldnt it be better like the more oxygen the better? ya i might unplug the bubble rope i got i just like more action in the tank and the bubbles look groovie under the lights,,lol
> what kinda ferz are recomended? liquid or powder? how bout liquid kelp meal? it seems more natural


Remove the bubbles. You don't need them and a well planted tank looks much better then some bubbles.

Use flourish comprehensive liquid ferts. Best one out there in the market and fairly cheap.

Hater


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

well any liqud fertz work ?? i live in the hick woods there aint many fancy stores here just the basic thangs in the plant stores ,, well any fertz do?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya i might take the bubble rope out that goes around the tank i guess it well cut back on the bubbling in the night wile iam sleeping
i think i might get more grass to cover the whole bottom and IF thay die ill replace um i ve had um over a month and thay are kicking so i dont mind plucking up a few plants every once and a wile i only paid 2.50 max each for um any ways


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

cueball said:


> well any liqud fertz work ?? i live in the hick woods there aint many fancy stores here just the basic thangs in the plant stores ,, well any fertz do?


You could order it online: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod...atid=4652&rel=1


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

here is alittle up date i put som liquid kelp in my tank for fertz thats all i could come up with lol o well thay are growin alright nice 3 inch roots growin under the gravel,,,this is week 5 and there still alive just figgaed i would post it ,., i know there is some dead leaves the yellowest one is almost dead it was unhealth from the start she gave me 2 rubber banded to gather cuz she figgaed one would die,,the one on the far right is thickined right up and is realy green ,,,,,my frist go at plants but not the last,,,,


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm thinking for sure that is Mondo grass. 
Does anyone agree? Im thinking so. If I am right, they will slowly die no matter who tries to grow them in the next few months, just because they are not true aquatic plants.
Im telling you this so that you don't think you did something wrong when they die.
don't be discouraged when it happens!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'm thinking for sure that is Mondo grass.
> Does anyone agree? Im thinking so. If I am right, they will slowly die no matter who tries to grow them in the next few months, just because they are not true aquatic plants.
> Im telling you this so that you don't think you did something wrong when they die.
> don't be discouraged when it happens!


I've had mondo grass in my planted aquarium for over a year now, and it has spread rapidly through the tank, I might be lucky though


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

aswome some ones on my side haha i know iam fightin this grass thang kinda just to prove that ,, if there is rootz there gotta be growth some ware goin on ,,,, well any kinda fertz work?
what a bout hydoponic???


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok i got some liquid fretz to day along with a few more plants ill have pics soon but i got SCHULTZ 10-15-10

is it the right kind or did i wast my money ,, well it hurt my fish how much should i put in a 75g tank?????thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> ok i got some liquid fretz to day along with a few more plants ill have pics soon but i got SCHULTZ 10-15-10
> 
> is it the right kind or did i wast my money ,, well it hurt my fish how much should i put in a 75g tank?????thanks


I don't even know where to begin to calculate how much, but my guess would be even if you could, that is the wrong kind of fertilzer for an aquarium. I predict nothing but problems.

People have already posted what kind you should use and even where to get it. Seachem Flourish and the rest of the Seachem lineup...at least Flourish and Excel to start!!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ware do i find this ??? i seen this bottle of sh*t at a pet store on sale for pond plants would that work????? i live in the middle of know was rember,,,,


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

well its obvious you have a computer and the internet right?... pretty much any major fish supply company on the net will carry what your lookin for... i bought mines from dr foster and smith... and i personally wouldnt use "pond fertilizers" on a tank... after all... its .... a tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Mondo grass

More on Mondo grass

I could keep this comming all night, but i'm tired lol


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok i get the point but with a little fertz witch i hope to be orderin this after noon from big alsonline

i also seen this seachem flourish should i get it along with seachem flourish excel

i also might order some seachems garlic cuard think that would help my fish by soakin his food in it?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

got some more plants yesterday,,, and i am orderin the fertz this afternoon,,notic i took out the air tubeing a little more natural hey,,,,


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

great i got the snail alive after i gave it mouth to mouth,,,,lol not realy but he is movin so that must be a good sign,,,,,i ordered my fertz this morning from bigalsonline.com not such a good deal but the product is what counts i got seachem flourish and flourish excel,, i hope i made the right choices,
ive learned so much about fish keepin ,,,, thanks piranha fury,,,,,! i think i might make a donation or somthin who do i send the money to????


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

make sure you get the names of these plants you are buying. In fact, here is a list of aquatic plants, their picture, and requirements. 
You have to watch what you buy at wallmart and places like that.. they will sell you anything!

Keep nitrates @ 15-25ppm, phosphates @ .5-2 ppm, and potassium @ 20ppm as well. Do some searches on this forum on fertilizing! Lots of info.
(it all depends on your setup)


----------



## spreerider (Jul 15, 2004)

having bubbles doenst matter if your not adding co2 to the water, if you dont have a co2 system then the co2 in the water will be at equilibrium with the air so no matter how much turbulance you create no co2 will be lost or gained.
bubbles are the worst way to add O2 to your tank as its not the bubbles adding the O2 its the water moving around the surface, if you have a powerhead or filter that moves the water around this will give you more O2 than bubbles, you dont even really need to break the surface just as long as the water is circulating around near the top you will have ambient O2 Levels. 
gregwatson.com is a good source of ferts and alot cheaper than seachem, you just have to add them as a dry form or mix your own formula up.
James


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

you can send your donation to me cueball! after all i am the one who told you to remove the tubing/skulls and look how its turning out...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

do plants make small bubbles from time to time?????i sware it aint the tweed ,,,,lol i have no air tube and once and a wile i see single bubbles floating up,,,,,what up wit that G,,,?i think ill stuck with that mondo grass i know it might not have a long tank life but i dont mind pluckin a few dead strains of grass once and a wile,,and its cheep , i like the wavie effect comin of the power head flowing through them...my dam rhom finaly ate my snail,,,,,gurr that little bugger i gues thats proof rhoms dont stand any other livin critter in there tank,,


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

the air bubbles are just oxygen in the water man... hard to say where its comin from- plants/substrate etc... and yeah the general rule with rhoms is if they can catch it they will eat it!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

just as a up date on my grass its growing good after trial and era one totaly died the frist week but its been almost 6 weeks for the oldest stuff that has been in my tank ive had to do some triming the yellowish dead stuff off,, its grass so i expect to do this once and a wile,,and aint it funny that the plant that is growing the best now was the one that lost almost all its grass strains but 7-8 now thay almost touching the top of my tank and are growing nice roots,,plus new shoots,, like every one said i dont expect them to hold on to much longer but ya gotta rember i aint got my fertz in the mail yet so i dont think thay are doin all that bad,,,plus after i cleaned the alge off the frist time it hasnt grew back in 3 weeks  mabe there takin hole after all? i got a green thump so mabe that helps,,,,,,EX weed plantation worker lol ,,, so i learned alittle bit in the feild mabe,,,lol daym its hot out dose high tank tempz help plants grow?? i have a hard time gettin it under 85 most times.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Damn you dippy. I have some mondo grass too but unlike my friend cueball, I knew that they were not true aquatic plants and eventually will die off. I'm going to replace them soon with something else.

Hater


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hater said:


> Damn you dippy. I have some mondo grass too but unlike my friend cueball, I knew that they were not true aquatic plants and eventually will die off. I'm going to replace them soon with something else.
> Hater


I personally would use mondo grass if it was an aquatic plant, I think it is beautiful! I think E tenellus 'micro' or Blyxa japonica is a great replacement for it.

Cue.. They will grow ok for a good while! But there will be no life in them when they can't function anymore from being submersed.
I try and keep tank temp down in the summer by having an A/C in the same room with the tank. Also, you can blow a small fan across your lights to help as well. (if there is a gap between your lights and top of the tank)


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

with the proper fertz how long did yours last hater???can i get 5-6 months out of it?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> with the proper fertz how long did yours last hater???can i get 5-6 months out of it?


you can, but that is the limit.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok to add to my colection of plants i am pickin up today i got a ball of java moss bout the size of a ping pong ball i just added rubber band to keep it in place the pet shop dude said he hates the stuff it grows like hot cakes,,,when he said that i lite right up,,,,yes i found the moss i was lookin for and got it for free,, is there any thang i kneed to know ive looked through the whole plant fourm and didnt realy find a whole load on this moss got any info any one??? how much curant can it stand is my main question?? all the plants flutter in my tank cuz of curant think this can handle it?? it aint to bad but some of the peaces waves around a little. iam geting on to it now GAME you should have stuck with it man,,


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

cueball said:


> ok to add to my colection of plants i am pickin up today i got a ball of java moss bout the size of a ping pong ball i just added rubber band to keep it in place the pet shop dude said he hates the stuff it grows like hot cakes,,,when he said that i lite right up,,,,yes i found the moss i was lookin for and got it for free,, is there any thang i kneed to know ive looked through the whole plant fourm and didnt realy find a whole load on this moss got any info any one??? how much curant can it stand is my main question?? all the plants flutter in my tank cuz of curant think this can handle it?? it aint to bad but some of the peaces waves around a little. iam geting on to it now GAME you should have stuck with it man,,


The best thing to do to moss is to attach it on piece of wood or stone.You can do it by simply tie it with a cotton or fishing line.I personally prefer the cotton line as it will dissolved after a few months while the plant will have spread on the wood...
It needs moderate lighting and i will characterize it as an 'easy' plant!

GoodLuck


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i read some ware a bout puting in a cup at the top of the tank to get a bigger mass of it??
is this so and if it is what is the steps??
a styro beta cup right??
than what i want is a bigger ball be for i get every thang right .
thanks for the help


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

heres a little up date ive got a few more plants ,,, though i would share it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Man, I am so sorry to tell you that your swords _are not aquatic _ either. The big chain stores do not expect ppl to know how to grow plants in aquariums, because they don't know how either I guess..

I'm betting they are expecting you to buy more plants once the old ones die off.


----------

